# Coco Subsection?



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 20, 2013)

If possible, can we please have one?. I would like to learn how to dial-in on it, but all we have is a thread here or there on the subject...which are tough to even locate using google or search engine here.

TY


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 20, 2013)

I found most of the coco topics in the 'drain to waste hydro' section, and all the coco guys seem to hang out there. Learned everything I need to know about coco from there when I was still lurking as a guest only a few months ago. Only took a day...

Pretty much all you REALLY need to know is: Treat pH like HYDRO not soil, coco holds back Calcium so Cal/Mag is a must, and when you feed allow at least 10 percent run-off or you get nasty salt build-up. And test run-off water for pH/EC so you know what's happening in the pots and you'll be fine.

The only other thing I'd recommend is using GHE Mineral Magic or something similar at the start in powder form, just nicely buffers it...

It really is THAT easy, pretty amazing stuff, plants kinda GLOW in it, they look really happy. I'll use it for my moms FOREVER, it just doesn't suit my ebb-and-flow flowering rig. Just go for it you won't regret it, I just use it pure some guys mix with 10 percent perlite to give some more drainage, but to me it drains just fine and you don't need that perly waste to deal with...


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I found most of the coco topics in the 'drain to waste hydro' section, and all the coco guys seem to hang out there. Learned everything I need to know about coco from there when I was still lurking as a guest only a few months ago. Only took a day...
> 
> Pretty much all you REALLY need to know is: Treat pH like HYDRO not soil, coco holds back Calcium so Cal/Mag is a must, and when you feed allow at least 10 percent run-off or you get nasty salt build-up. And test run-off water for pH/EC so you know what's happening in the pots and you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


hes not asking for advice hes asking for a coco subsection.

thanks sun we'll keep your request in mind


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 20, 2013)

No seriously, what's your problem???


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 20, 2013)

I respect the fact that you're a mod and all, but I am not going to really put much thought to being rudely bossed around. Unless I break a rule, just be nice at least.


----------



## sunni (Jun 20, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I respect the fact that you're a mod and all, but I am not going to really put much thought to being rudely bossed around. Unless I break a rule, just be nice at least.


i was not being rude, if i gave you that vibe i apologize. i was simpyl stating that SUNbiz is NOT looking for advice he is looking to ask our mods for a coco subsection, which is why it was in our SUPPORT section for the website, not because he needed help.


----------



## InnDickUhh (Jun 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> i was not being rude, if i gave you that vibe i apologize. i was simpyl stating that SUNbiz is NOT looking for advice he is looking to ask our mods for a coco subsection, which is why it was in our SUPPORT section for the website, not because he needed help.


I think mad is just mad, there are no bad vibes to be found. Back on topic though, I believe a Coco Subsection would benefit newer people like myself greatly!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 21, 2013)

sunni said:


> i was not being rude, if i gave you that vibe i apologize. i was simpyl stating that SUNbiz is NOT looking for advice he is looking to ask our mods for a coco subsection, which is why it was in our SUPPORT section for the website, not because he needed help.


Excuse me Sunny, but your response I find a bit childish. If you are gonna be confrontational at least be upfront and honest. I can see by your sig you tend to do this kind of thing often. 

OK, then I want a rockwool subsection, I also want a Hydroton subsection. While we're at it, I want an EXPERIMENTAL SUBSTRATE section where people mess with stuff like wood-shavings. Hell where's the gravel subsection? Tons of pro outdoor greenhouses using GRAVEL.

Matter of fact Sunny, if you read the original post the guy says he's struggling to find the info. So if you really look, you'll see he DOES want some advice. On coco. Be reasonable.

Apology accepted.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 21, 2013)

And I apologise for spelling your name wrong, mate of mine's wife's called Sunny. Got confused.


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Excuse me Sunny, but your response I find a bit childish. If you are gonna be confrontational at least be upfront and honest. I can see by your sig you tend to do this kind of thing often.
> 
> OK, then I want a rockwool subsection, I also want a Hydroton subsection. While we're at it, I want an EXPERIMENTAL SUBSTRATE section where people mess with stuff like wood-shavings. Hell where's the gravel subsection? Tons of pro outdoor greenhouses using GRAVEL.
> 
> ...


my signature?
what uncle bucks posts"? he never said it to me, i just thought it was hilarious 
and neo's post is about how cute i am....LOL


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jun 21, 2013)

Can I be the Cuckoo coco mod ?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 24, 2013)

If someone would be so kind, I now have a rather urgent coco question regarding cuttings. In the past I have been using peat pellets for cloning, they work but are too dense for quick root development...great for popping beans though.

So I bought these:
http://www.brewandgrow.com/grow/propagation-rooting/propagation-medium/coco-starter-wafers.html

And I am noticing they don't hold all that much water. Should I place these in a shallow pan of water?.

TY


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jun 25, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> If someone would be so kind, I now have a rather urgent coco question regarding cuttings. In the past I have been using peat pellets for cloning, they work but are too dense for quick root development...great for popping beans though.
> 
> So I bought these:
> http://www.brewandgrow.com/grow/propagation-rooting/propagation-medium/coco-starter-wafers.html
> ...



I think from what you are experiencing that this puck may be made with a more coarse coco coir verses a finer texture . Ground coco and coco dust are capable of holding a perfect combination of water and air . With birds nest grade coco you may have to keep it in a shallow pan of water if you are not misting it regularly .


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 27, 2013)

I think the coco forum is already here, and called Drain-To-Waste Hydro. Those nute-wasters will help you.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 27, 2013)

rollitup said:


> I think the coco forum is already here, and called Drain-To-Waste Hydro. Those nute-wasters will help you.


https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/48979-idiots-guide-coco-coir.html

Found all I needed here, for some reason Google search engine brings me back to this site a lot when doing research. 

Peace!


----------



## BurnRide (Jun 27, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> If someone would be so kind, I now have a rather urgent coco question regarding cuttings. In the past I have been using peat pellets for cloning, they work but are too dense for quick root development...great for popping beans though.
> 
> So I bought these:
> http://www.brewandgrow.com/grow/propagation-rooting/propagation-medium/coco-starter-wafers.html
> ...


Dont put water in a tray, you will have to water it everyday if thats what it takes, a dry-wet cycle is good to some extent, fine line on haveing it to dry for to long, few hrs ok, i clone in coco everytime, usually takes 10-14days, 95% rate. i start in little dixie size plastic cups 3oz maybe? i get them at supermarket., hand packed coco, saves a bunch of cash and fast and easy.. then wait till roots and trasnplant to solo cups of coco and so on.


----------



## BurnRide (Jun 27, 2013)

new to the forums and thought a coco section would be cool. soil,hydro,coco the three main ingredients of a thriving cannibis plant


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 28, 2013)

BurnRide said:


> new to the forums and thought a coco section would be cool. soil,hydro,coco the three main ingredients of a thriving cannibis plant


https://www.rollitup.org/drain-waste-hydro/

We've had one here for years, I just didn't notice.


----------

